# Best Racerback Tank For Thermoflex Plus or Easyweed



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been asked to make some racerback tank tops, which I've never pressed before. I have spent hours searching for affordable blanks and I'm wondering which would be the best (material-wise) to use with Thermoflex Plus or Easyweed vinyl. It seems I should avoid ribbed style and I would prefer a "flowy" (not hugging) type tank. It also seems impossible to find one that is 100% cotton.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

American Apparel
Alternative Apparel
Bella-Canvas


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Any material? Including spandex, ringspon, rayon?


----------

